# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  حكم الحكماء

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*سئل حكيم : من أسوأ الناس حالا؟ 
قال : من قويت شهوته .. وبعدت همته.. وقصرت حياته .. 
وضاقت بصيرته 

سئل حكيم : بم ينتقم الإنسان من عدوه.....؟ 
قال : بإصلاح نفسه 


سئل حكيم: ما السخاء ...... ؟ 
قال : أن تكون بمالك متبرعا، ومن مال غيرك متورعا . 



سئل حكيم :ماذا تشتهي .....؟ 

قال : عافية يوم ! 
فقيل له : ألست في العافية سائر الأيام ...؟ 
قال : العافية أن يمر يوم بلا.. ذنب. 


قال حكيم : الرجال أربعة : 
جواد و بخيل و مسرف و مقتصد 
فالجواد : من أعطى نصيب دنياه لنصيبه من آخرته. 
والبخيل : هو..الذي لا يعطي واحدا منهما نصيبه. 
والمسرف : هو الذي يجمعهما لدنياه. 
والمقتصد: هو الذي يعطي كل واحده منهما نصيبه 


قال حكيم : أربعة حسن ولكن أربعة أحسن 

الحياء من الرجال..حسن، ولكنه من النساء..أحسن . 
والعدل من كل إنسان..حسن، ولكنه من القضاء والأمراء..أحسن . 
والتوبة من الشيخ ..حسن، ولكنها من الشباب..أحسن . 
والجود من الأغنياء..حسن.. ولكنه من الفقراء..أحسن . 


قال حكيم : إذا سألت كريما.... فدعه يفكر....فإنه لا يفكر إلا في خير. 
وإذا سألت لئيما.. فعجله.. لئلا يشير عليه طبعه ..أن لا يفعل ! 



قيل لحكيم : الأغنياء أفضل أم العلماء ...... ؟ 
قال : العلماء أفضل . 
فقيل له : فما بال العلماء يأتون أبواب الأغنياء . ولا نرى الأغنياء يأتون أبواب العلماء..؟ قال : لأن العلماء عرفوا فضل المال ، والأغنياء لم يعرفوا فضل العلم! 


قال حكيم : الناس في الخير أربعة 
فمنهم من يفعله .. ابتداء، ومنهم من يفعله .. إقتداء . 
ومنهم من يتركه .. حرماناً ، ومنهم من يتركه .. استحساناً . 


فمن يفعله ابتداء ....... كريم! 
ومن يفعله اقتداء ....... حكيم ! 
ومن يتركه استحسانا ...... غبي! ومن يتركه حرمانا........ شقي*

----------

